# Sony A57 - best settings for indoor recital movies



## lumosma (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello - I am new to the forum, and came here because I have this beautiful A57 camera that I love but want to do better.  

I take a lot of videos, and recently recorded a dance recital from the back of the auditorium on my tripod.  I use the Superior Auto setting, and then just click the red Movie button to record the video.  What I found is that when the dances started out with a darkened stage (why they do that, I don't know, but that's a different question, more for the dance producer, lol), the camera did a poor job of adjusting to that and really only the parts that were more lighted turned out.  I was watching a video camera next to me, and it seemed as if that camera did a much better job of adjusting to the light coming in.

So my question is, what are the best settings for recording this kind of a video?  Should I use the Movie setting on the round dial?  If so, do I adjust anything else?  I've had this camera for 9 months, it's my first DSLR and I just use auto all of the time because I can't figure out anything else.  

Thanks in advance for any input! 
Carolyn


----------

